# Repair cracked "plastic" bumper cover? (Ford escape)



## rossl56

Girlfriend hit a deer. No major damagae front bumper is cracked in a few places. It's not painted just looks like asemi flat black.

Is there any glue that would do a good repair?


----------



## Bondo

Nope,...

Replacement is the *Only* fix for those things...


----------



## nperkins

Replacement is your best option... But there is a PlastiWeld kit, that is like soldering/welding with plastic instead of metal... It is an art form to get it right, and works best when painted afterwards...


----------



## rossl56

I am going to give this a try:

http://www.permatex.com/products/Au.../Permatex_PermaPoxy_5_Minute_Plastic_Weld.htm


----------



## KHouse75

I've used the bumber repair kit a couple of times and it works well. I've always unsed it on painted bumpers, however. If you just want to hold things together and you are not too concerned about appearance, it should work fine. If you want it to look like it did originally, you could probably, bondo, sand, prime and paint with automotive paint, or replace it entirely.


----------



## kurtdaniel

Bondo said:


> Nope,...
> 
> Replacement is the *Only* fix for those things...


yeah,,and plastic bumper doesn’t cost much..heres a diy that would help you how to change plastic bumper cover..


----------



## rossl56

The Permatex plastic weld worked very well. The spot I had to repair was on the bottom and not visible.


----------

